# can't mount ntfs

## Wizumwalt

I'm trying to mount a windows XP disk onto linux. I have the drives pulled out of the old machine and plugged in to my USB port via a universal drive adapter kit. Just a few cables that plug into this SATA disk and provide power and connect to USB. When I plug in the drive via usb, a new device appears (/dev/sdc).

```

$ fdisk -l /dev/sdc

```

... returns nothing. And trying to mount it ...

```

$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc /mnt/win

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use

       ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

When I plug the device in, this shows up in my dmesg log ...

```

[ 5918.608054] usb usb1: usb resume

[ 5918.608060] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: resume root hub

[ 5918.627428] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 5918.627451] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 5918.627455] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4: status 0501 change 0001

[ 5918.728486] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0010 evt 0000

[ 5918.728496] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[ 5918.779520] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 4 high speed

[ 5918.779525] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 5918.830334] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[ 5918.881477] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 4 high speed

[ 5918.881482] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 5918.945749] usb 1-4: default language 0x0409

[ 5918.946988] usb 1-4: udev 3, busnum 1, minor = 2

[ 5918.946992] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=152d, idProduct=2338

[ 5918.946995] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=5

[ 5918.946998] usb 1-4: Product: USB to ATA/ATAPI Bridge

[ 5918.947000] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: JMicron

[ 5918.947002] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 152D203380B6

[ 5918.947080] usb 1-4: uevent

[ 5918.947163] usb 1-4: usb_probe_device

[ 5918.947167] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 5918.947798] usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 5918.948222] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[ 5918.948244] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 5918.948249] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 5918.948326] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[ 5918.948377] usb 1-4: uevent

[ 5918.948413] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[ 5918.948433] usb-storage: device found at 3

[ 5918.948435] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[ 5923.947408] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access                                    PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

[ 5923.947666] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[ 5923.948078] usb-storage: device scan complete

[ 5923.949728] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[ 5923.949909] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[ 5923.950003] usb 1-4: uevent

[ 5923.951458] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

```

```

$ sfdisk -l /dev/sdc

Disk /dev/sdc: 0 cylinders, 255 heads, 62 sectors/track

read: Invalid argument

sfdisk: read error on /dev/sdc - cannot read sector 0

 /dev/sdc: unrecognized partition table type

No partitions found

```

I've compiled NFTS file system as a module and see this ...

```

$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ntfs                   78730  0 

nvidia               9603619  28 

```

Anyone have any ideas here?

----------

## [n00b@localhost]

/dev/sdc is the name of the device.  You should be trying to mount /dev/sdc1.

----------

## Wizumwalt

But I have no /dev/sdc1 device. Only /dev/sdc exists.

----------

## bobspencer123

try emerging ntfs-3g and then mounting. 

Also, you may need to compile ntfs support in kernel (I can't remember if ntfs-3g provides kernel based driver or something else).

mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/point

----------

## Hu

Why are you running fdisk as an unprivileged user?  Unless you have udev configured to offer special permissions, you probably need root permission to access the device node.  Please run, as root, the commands sfdisk -l /dev/sdc; file -s /dev/sdc; od -tx1z -Ax -N512 /dev/sdc.

----------

